# Ingrown Toenail



## Newguy1 (9 Feb 2013)

I just got an ingrown toenail and my medical is soon, do you think this will be a problem? What would you expect to happen?

Thanks


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Feb 2013)

Amputation at the ankle seems to be the only prudent recourse. That would of course preclude enrolment in the forces.



Kidding, kidding.... there'll be no problems.


----------



## FJAG (9 Feb 2013)

Its generally very minor surgery to get those things fixed permanently. Have your doc look at it and get it done and save yourself pain in the future.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (9 Feb 2013)

Cut a "triangle" in the centre of the toe nail by using your nail clippers to cut down and the rest of the nail straight across.  That'll make the nail grow inwards, not outwards.  After about a month or two your problem will be gone, without surgery.  I used to get them all the time, and the med techs recommended that method.


----------



## lstpierre (9 Feb 2013)

Is there seriously a thread on this site about ingrown toenails now??? :facepalm:


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Feb 2013)

lstpierre said:
			
		

> Is there seriously a thread on this site about ingrown toenails now??? :facepalm:



Did anyone have any ingrown toenails on the last 40km ruckmarch you did?


----------



## brihard (9 Feb 2013)

lstpierre said:
			
		

> Is there seriously a thread on this site about ingrown toenails now??? :facepalm:



God forbid a potentially qualified applicant should be concerned about something small leading up to his medical, and should have the temerity to make a post asking those who may have already been there, done that and may be able to steer him straight on whether he needs to get anything done prior in order to avoid wasting his own or anyone else's time.

The worst part is when he came to your house, kicked in the door, punched your cat, grabbed you by the back of your head and screamed READ THIS! as he shoved your face into the monitor and clicked over to the applicable thread at army.ca, forever depriving you of a minute of your life.

There is no shortage of people who come over to army.ca and make their very first post in the 'enrolment medical' section with a question. Not unlike your own first post back in 2009.


----------



## lstpierre (9 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Not unlike your own first post back in 2009.



Touché! 

...Guess I'm out of touch with army-guy problems.


----------



## eurowing (9 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> God forbid a potentially qualified applicant should be concerned about something small leading up to his medical, and should have the temerity to make a post asking those who may have already been there, done that and may be able to steer him straight on whether he needs to get anything done prior in order to avoid wasting his own or anyone else's time.
> 
> The worst part is when he came to your house, kicked in the door, punched your cat, grabbed you by the back of your head and screamed READ THIS! as he shoved your face into the monitor and clicked over to the applicable thread at army.ca, forever depriving you of a minute of your life.
> 
> There is no shortage of people who come over to army.ca and make their very first post in the 'enrolment medical' section with a question. Not unlike your own first post back in 2009.



+300!!!!  Hahahahahaha


----------



## CombatDoc (9 Feb 2013)

Newguy1:  No.  It will not be a problem.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Not unlike your own first post back in 2009.



The irony of his first post pretty comical agreed. .


----------



## lstpierre (9 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> The irony of his first post pretty comical agreed. .



Okok I get it already. Toenail trauma is a big deal, and apparently a comparable concern as eye/vision questions to a pilot applicant. I'll wear my toenail awareness ribbon in repentance for the rest of the day.


----------



## brihard (9 Feb 2013)

lstpierre said:
			
		

> Okok I get it already. Toenail trauma is a big deal, and apparently a comparable concern as eye/vision questions to a pilot applicant. I'll wear my toenail awareness ribbon in repentance for the rest of the day.



I think the point is more that someone looking to get in doens't know what's a big deal and what isn't, and so they come here and ask.

An ingrown toenail actually is a perfectly valid concern for someone who's going army, and I understand why someone might worry when they've not yet been told not to.

On the other hand though, folks, lstpierre has also been a good sport about this after my first reply. No need to turn it into a dogpile.


----------



## lstpierre (9 Feb 2013)

Fair enough, it just sounded funny but clearly a valid concern. My humblest apologies!


----------



## brihard (9 Feb 2013)

lstpierre said:
			
		

> Fair enough, it just sounded funny but clearly a valid concern. My humblest apologies!



No worries. I'm infantry, so I totally get concern about one's feet.  ;D


----------

